
Apple Commits Over 100 Workers to New Electric Car, “Project Titan” - gregsahne
http://shiftinglanes.com/2015/07/project-titan-lovechild-of-bmw-apple/
======
liquidise
So the rumors appear to be a little more true. Major market shift for Apple.

Less seriously: queue the jokes about it only having 1 pedal, or needing
charge station adapters.

~~~
verandaguy
_Aftermarket-only_ charge station adapters _that cost $45_.

~~~
joshuapants
Maybe add a few zeroes since we're talking about an automotive product.

------
alexpersian
So that's where Blizzard's devs went.

------
mariusz79
It will have rounded corners and four wheels!... It will be ... revolutionary.

~~~
logicallee
:( if steve were around it would have rounded corners and _no_ wheels. figure
it out!!!

~~~
mikeash
_Steve drops prototype car in swimming pool. Bubbles come out._

Those are air bubbles. That means there's space in there. Make it smaller!

------
iaw
I wonder if Apple is going to try to extend their closed eco-system concept to
their electric car. That would be interesting to watch.

~~~
venomsnake
Yep. Using only apple electricity, driving only on apple roads unless you root
your car. And when a part costing 0.02$ burns you will have to buy a new one.

~~~
iaw
I mean more along the lines of closed tech approach (compared to the
automotive industry as a whole which has historically been open tech). I don't
think the sarcasm is warranted. Given the recent Chrysler hacks it's quite
possible that the closed ecosystem approach is what the market wants.

~~~
venomsnake
Even better idea - airgap the real electronics and the smart idiocies from
each other.

~~~
iaw
That's the approach that I imagine a tech company with a closed philosophy
will take (e.g. Apple). I strongly suspect Tesla hasn't taken this approach,
making me worried that a widespread brand-damaging hack is inevitable.

------
barney54
"Will it be priced aggressively to compete with the Tesla’s Model 3’s $30K
range?" Since when did Apple ever compete on price?

Then again, Tesla isn't actually selling a car for $30k yet and reports are
that they are losing over $10k for every car sold.

~~~
mikeash
Tesla's profit margin on their cars is something like 28%. I don't understand
how this "they lose money on every car they sell" myth got started or how it
sticks around. Where would all the money come from to be able to waste it like
that?

~~~
rjtavares
Marginal costs isn't something you can take out of a financial report (COGS
may not be enough), while average cost is.

------
henok
Sure Titan might become fantasy car, but I bet Titan 2 will be faster, thinner
and will have slightly larger wheel radius. #AppleRevolution

~~~
swasheck
if you sit in it awkwardly, though, the window will pop right out.

